# Riding Lessons in Aberdeen?



## MrsMozart (20 October 2013)

D1 has gone to Aberdeen Uni for four years. 

She hasn't taken her gear, wanting to settle into the course work, but will next term . I thought it would be nice for her to have some schoolmaster lessons, but would have to be reasonably easy to get to as she's not got her driving licence yet.

I think she'll have a look at the Uni riding club. I'm not sure she'll want to compete, but having some horse people and horses around might be good 

Any suggestions as to which of the two places is the better for schoolmaster lessons?


----------



## TequilaMist (20 October 2013)

http://www.tillyochequestrian.co.uk/riding_academy.aspx
Tillyoch is relatively new and VERY nice.They hold reg comps both BS and BD.Owners kids compete BS and so does wife BS . They do have some very nice  horses. I think its more individual lessons than group riding school type lessons they offer
She could get a bus then walk up the hill. Good walk but if she's young and fit should be ok.
 The other 2 schools are Aberdeen Riding Club at Oldfold(think thats where uni goes to ride) Its is on a bus route and a wee walk(less than tillyoch to get to school).Am not sure what standard of horse there are tbh as not been there in a while. She could try each and see what she prefers
And Hayfield in Hazelhead area Again a bus and long walk


----------



## MrsMozart (20 October 2013)

Thank you  That sounds promising 

Someone suggested the Cabin at Invermurie. Do you know it?


----------



## JFTDWS (20 October 2013)

Oh now I know someone who's excellent for dressage up there at one of the big ECs I think...

he works here:

http://www.aberdeenridingclub.com/


----------



## Britestar (20 October 2013)

Inverurie would be a fair trek from Aberdeen, but they do have a very nice school, and do lessons.


----------



## TequilaMist (21 October 2013)

Britestar said:



			Inverurie would be a fair trek from Aberdeen, but they do have a very nice school, and do lessons.
		
Click to expand...

You would definitely need a car I think for Cabin tho it is very nice.Their outdoor school is huuuuuge!!


JFTD Is that Mark??


----------



## MrsMozart (23 October 2013)

Thank you kindly all  

D1 is going to have a look, see what the buses are like, etc., then start after the Christmas break


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (23 October 2013)

MrsMozart said:



			Thank you  That sounds promising 

Someone suggested the Cabin at Invermurie. Do you know it?
		
Click to expand...

It will be Inverurie not Invernurie. Loads going on there
http://www.cabinequestrian.co.uk/


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (23 October 2013)

Lots going on at the Cabin but its a long way to go with no car. I have heard good things about Aberdeen riding club (RGU use this as their base Aberdeen uni use hayfield) and you can get the bus to Miltimber. Tillyoch would be the place to go for schoolmaster type lessons though going to try and sneak up there myself sometime not sure about transport though.
Shamless plug for the uni riding club too as I'm club sec  9feel free to PM if D1 needs any help have been here a while and like to be helpful)


----------



## MrsMozart (23 October 2013)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			It will be Inverurie not Invernurie. Loads going on there
http://www.cabinequestrian.co.uk/

Click to expand...

Oops! Sorry, and thank you


----------



## MrsMozart (23 October 2013)

Cloball said:



			Lots going on at the Cabin but its a long way to go with no car. I have heard good things about Aberdeen riding club (RGU use this as their base Aberdeen uni use hayfield) and you can get the bus to Miltimber. Tillyoch would be the place to go for schoolmaster type lessons though going to try and sneak up there myself sometime not sure about transport though.
Shamless plug for the uni riding club too as I'm club sec  9feel free to PM if D1 needs any help have been here a while and like to be helpful)
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!  I shall pm tomorrow when my brain is in gear


----------



## JFTDWS (23 October 2013)

TequilaMist said:



			JFTD Is that Mark??
		
Click to expand...

Nope, young chap I know from down here


----------



## brucea (30 October 2013)

Cabin nice and well presented but hardly convenient, Hayfield run down and horses all look pretty unhappy, Oldfold OK but a bit on the run down side but nice. 

She can always come for a hack with Becky and me if she is desperate for a horse fix - but she has to be comfortable bareback, bridle and bitless.


----------



## Mrs Claus (1 November 2013)

Hope I m not to late but this riding school Is great fun


http://www.horseridinginhuntly.co.u...irewardhaughfarmequestrianhuntlyaberdeen.html


----------



## Mince Pie (1 November 2013)

IIRC you need the 18 or the 19 bus (I used to bus out to Oldfold which I think is now ARC?) which goes from the city centre or Gt Western Road which is a short walk from Union Street (Holburn end?) 



MrsMozart said:



			Thank you kindly all  

D1 is going to have a look, see what the buses are like, etc., then start after the Christmas break  

Click to expand...


----------



## khalswitz (11 November 2013)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			IIRC you need the 18 or the 19 bus (I used to bus out to Oldfold which I think is now ARC?) which goes from the city centre or Gt Western Road which is a short walk from Union Street (Holburn end?) 

Click to expand...

Or the 201, 202 and 203 go out that way as well. Pass by both Oldfold and Tillyoch on the North Deeside Road.

Oldfold is good, does all the BHS training etc there as well, and they run RDA from there too as well as having liveries, so lots going on. Agree about Hayfield being a bit run down these days. Tillyoch is top notch, but EXPENSIVE.

Inverurie is train-able, but not a great road to walk from the station out to the Cabin itself. Don't know what the quality of lessons is like there, but as a competition venue it's good.

Whilst there are loads of fab instructors in Aberdeenshire, there aren't a massive amount of good riding schools... not past beginner-y level anyway.


----------

